# internet

## greening

I got gentoo isntalled and everything.  I had to go back and emerge rp-pppoe but, I have that now.  I reboot and login to gentoo (not using livecd) and do adsl-setup.  I put in my name (littlbit), tell it not to start on demand thing, no firewall, and that the server will get my ip address...  I save it and then do adsl-start.  It just outputs ~15 '.' and then after that says TIMEOUT.  When installing, I had the same problem so I just used 'net-setup eth0' and it worked (of course, I had to edit /etc/resolv.conf).  I tried doing that but, it still didn't work.  I tried dhcpcd eth0 and still doesn't work.  Thanks for all your help

Glenn

I didn't know if this should be in Newbies or Install.  I figured Newbies since I have gentoo installed.  If I'm wrong, I'm sorry.

----------

## Pindrop

Try it with your ISP domain on the end of your username. IE littlbit@isp.com

Also using 'adsl-connect' instead of 'adsl-start- might help. It gives a little more info.

----------

## greening

Okay, that didn't work.  I've noticed something odd when it boots up.  Right before you're asked for your user/pass, it has a bunch of lines of stuff.  In that stuff there's the following:

....

* bringing up eth0...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

....

Would this have something to do with it (although I'm sure it is).  How would I cure this?  Thanks for your help.

Glenn

----------

## Pindrop

What does '/sbin/ifconfig' output?

----------

## greening

Here it is:

lo Link encap:Local Loopback

    inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

    UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

    RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

    TX pakets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carriers:0

    collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

    RX bytes:0 (0.0b) TX bytes (0.0b)

Thanks for the help

----------

## ReBirth

 *greening wrote:*   

> eth0: unknown interface: No such device

 

Looks like your network card is not setup properly.

Have you compiled your network card driver into the kernel?

----------

## greening

Just to be safe, how do you do that?  I don't want to say that I did to find out that I didn't or vice versa.  Plus, I'm not too smart.  Where in the installation is it done?  Thank you for being patient with me (and, of course, for your help).

Glenn

----------

## chimæra

I'm having the exact same problem, my network card is not being detected and I don't know what I did wrong.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## pjp

Under 14.Final steps: kernel and system logger of the Install guide, you have to configure your kernel.  Code listing 14.2: Compiling the Linux Kernel" explains the process.  After 'make menuconfig', you need to include support for your NIC.  In many cases, it needs to be in the kernel ([*]) and not as a module ([M]).

----------

## greening

I went back in, selected those options (in the install guide), compiled the kernel, rebooted, and still no luck.  It still says the same thing about eth0...  

Glenn

----------

## ciclic0

Did you follow the code listing 16.5, 16.6 and optionally 16.7?

if the answer is no, do it.

----------

## greening

Okay, 16.5.  I went to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net (also, I had to change `uname -r` to 2.4.19, I believe it was) and all that was there was basic.o (I believe, it was something very similar to that).  So, I didn't know what to do there, so I *cough* skipped it.  I did 16.6, but what did it want me to do to /etc/conf.d/net?  I did the second line though.  And I don't need to do 16.7.  Thanks agian.

Glenn

----------

## greening

Okay, I did

```
make menuconfig
```

and went to network devices--->10/100 devices (or something to that effect) and enabled "AMD/SMC cards".  My card (as Device manager states) is SMC EZ Card 10/100 PCI (SMC1211TX).  When booting from the livecd, nearly the exact line is in the lines of stuff when bootting.

```
eth0=SMC EZ Card 10/100 (SMC1211TX)
```

It was very close but, I only get a brief glimpse...  What would I need to enable for that?  There were 2 options, the one mentioned above and SMC EtherFast II.  None of the others were anything like my card.  Thanks.

Glenn

----------

## greening

Well, I have the drivers for my ethernet card installed properly and most of my problems (atleast the ones I could see at boot) are gone (except I've seen an error with fsck saying something about make.ReiserFS).  But, I still can't connect to the internet.  I went through and made sure that all my settings were correct in adsl-setup, but still doesn't work.  I've tried pinging numerous things (Subnet Mask, Default Gateway, DHCP server, DNS server) but all would return couldn't find host.  Thanks for the help.

Glenn

----------

## pjp

 *greening wrote:*   

> Well, I have the drivers for my ethernet card installed properly and most of my problems (atleast the ones I could see at boot) are gone

 Just to recap, your NIC is now working?  What is the ouput of ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> (except I've seen an error with fsck saying something about make.ReiserFS).

 This will be a different thread topic.

 *Quote:*   

> But, I still can't connect to the internet.

 What are the stpes you take to connect?  Are there any error messages?

----------

## greening

 *Quote:*   

> Just to recap, your NIC is now working? What is the ouput of ifconfig -a

 

Here it is:

```
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:E0:29:86:0A:99

 inet addr:192.168.0.2 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

 UP BRADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

 RX packets:2793 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

 TX packest:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

 collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

 RX bytes:167580 (163.6Kb) TX bytes:0 (0.0b)

 Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 

 inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 

 UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1 

 RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

 TX pakets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carriers:0 

 collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

 RX bytes:0 (0.0b) TX bytes (0.0b) 

```

I noticed that it shows 192.168.0.2.  My ISP's ip's are generally 208.180.*.* or 66.*.*.*.  I've never had an ip like those.  And, my mask is 255.255.248.0 whereas ifconfig is telling me it's 255.255.255.0.  Just thought that might help. 

 *Quote:*   

> This will be a different thread topic.

 

Yeah, I was just making sure that this wouldn't effect my current question.  And, btw, it was fsck.ReiserFS, in case anyone was wondering.

 *Quote:*   

> What are the stpes you take to connect? Are there any error messages?

 

Here it is:

```
# adsl-start

................TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 193: 2232 Terminated $CONNECT  "$@">/dev/null 2>&1
```

Thanks for the help.

Glenn

----------

## greening

Okay, I know I'm stupid.  I changed my /etc/conf.d/net and commented the other line (default line (yeah, I know I'm stupid)) and uncommented the line that said ...eth0="dhcp".  As I said in my last post, those addresses didn't look right.  That's why (yeah...).  I checked ifconfig -a agian, and that took care of it (the right ip addresses are there).  But, I still can't connect.  adsl-start does the same thing and adsl-connect says:

```
Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

LCP: timeout sending config-Requests

Connection terminated.

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Using interface ppp0

.....

.....
```

And does that over and over.  I really appreciate your help.  I think I'm getting close (keeping my fingers crossed).

Thanks,

Glenn

----------

## greening

I have my internet working in gentoo now.  I guess I don't have to use adsl-connect?  Because I was able to emerge kde w/o starting adsl...  Well, I got it working and I just wanted to say thank you for all of your help.  

Glenn

----------

## pjp

Glad its working for you now.

----------

## webhawg

greening

I'm having similiar problems getting my dsl connection to work.  What did you do to finally get your connection to work?

----------

## lubber

Please post, what you have done in order to get it working. I have exactly the same problems here!

CU,

Lubber

----------

## nalin

 *greening wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Just to recap, your NIC is now working? What is the ouput of ifconfig -a 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Thats a lan address...192.168.*.* is a reservered address for local area network, which I am assuming you are not on

----------

